# From OTG to Pendulum



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I know that I drive a few people crazy when I say that they need to learn the OTG cast first before trying pendulum and some people feel that they can just go straight to it , so I though I would put these two videos up to show that the fundamentals of foot/weight transfer and arm position are the same. 

Firts we have the OTG cast from various angles showing the step forward and projection of the left arm upwards and out before pulling in with the left on an extended right arm. 





In the second video I do the Flat arc pendulum with focus on exactly the same basics. 





Once you have a good OTG moving to pendulum is easier  

Happy to answer any questions 

Regards


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys, Jeremy is right. I have been saying/teaching for years that the OTG (groundncast) is THE fundamental cast. Learn it and all others will come much easier. The finish/hit is the same.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Right on. I read somewhere that if you hear that big “woooosh” from your rod at the end of the cast, you’ve slowed down too early in the punch-pull and that sound is the rod tip violently unloading/straightening with no resistance (the lead is already away). I notice some of my casts are very loud, others more quiet. Thoughts?


----------



## LoveFolly (Jul 2, 2018)

I really have struggled with any success on this transition. I'm relatively new to a casting setup but have an Akios 666 SCM W paired with an 11' TICA (I am working toward an upgrade to a 13' that has real load, maybe a RainShadow or a CPS from Tommy Farmer, but its been good to learn on). I'm getting consistent 125 yds with 6 oz on that rod. And I decided there was no reason not to see how well I can turn on my 12' TICA even though its spinning. Getting 8oz about 110-115 yds with that and only gotten out with it twice (its rated 6-10 so I figure 8 oz is the "sweet spot" even though its stiff as a broomstick). All of this using OTG -- I've even gotten to the point where the magnetic brakes are just a couple of clicks off of wide open without backlash...unless I'm late to thumb the end of the cast that is. I'm lucky to have a field within walking distance that I can get out to frequently and am more and more confident the more I throw.

BUT I cannot figure out the Pendulum to save my life!? I've looked at videos on youtube and am strongly considering buying Tommy's $40 DVD guide. I think its probably the timing of the weight getting behind me as I start my motion? But I would gladly take any guidance from you guys!

Also, I've been starting with my feet basically in line with the target and my hips and torso turned completely backward thinking it will help promote torque. I still start with a step toward the target with my left foot and I've gotten pretty good, I think, at keeping my arms out, lead hand moving high on the turn, and then pulling it down to my chest/belly at the end of the cast...but should I be setting up with my entire body facing away and begin with that step backward to get my body twisting?

Long message, sorry - just trying to improve and felt like this post was as good a place as any to ask a few questions!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

LF,

Either buy the Comprehensive Guide to Power Casting DVD or come see me (or another qualified instructor). The pendulum cast takes time and practice. It helps to cut through that learning curve if you have proper instruction. I had a student this morning that went from 349' to 505' throwing 8oz using a groundcast.

Now I see you are talking 8 oz. For well over a decade I was at the very top of casting in the USA and very proficient with the pendulum cast, both flat and high swing style. A full blown pendulum cast with 8 oz is a challenge. You MUST focus on going slow and letting the sinker get into position before hitting it.... I'd work with 4-5 oz to learn the pendulum. BE CAREFUL, a full pendulum cast on a crowded beach will not earn you many friends. It can be dangerous until (and even after) mastered.

My personal preference casting 8 oz is the hatteras cast. Much safer and easier to execute.

I would focus on learning the fundamentals of casting first. Footwork, Body, Arms, Acceleration and 45 degrees. This is all covered in detail in the DVD. There is much distance to be gained before you need the pendulum cast. A well executed full tournament style groundcast will actually outperform a "pretty good" pendulum cast.

The 11' TICA is not a great rod to pendulum cast. Longer, stiffer rods tend to work better and will give you more time (bigger arc) to refine the technique. Also the rating on a rod gets skewed somewhat with a pendulum. Because of the force exerted on the rod, IMHO the rating is actually LOWER when throwing a pendulum cast. In other words a rod rated 6-10 (fishing) would NOT be good for 8 or 10 with a pendulum. More like 4-6 oz. The pendulum cast puts a lot of stress on a rod.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

From what I understood so far there are two kinds of OTG casts: 

1. Overhead OTG cast (also known as Easy cast or Brighton cast)

2. Side OTG cast (this one is mostly reffered as full or real OTG cast)

That's what I know....


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Can someone explain what is flat arch?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ivan, The "arc" refers to the path the sinker takes leading up to the powerstroke during a pendulum cast. After the outswing, you can either send the sinker high or flat depending on how you manipulate the inswing. Pushing more "down" with the left on the inswing will send the sinker high, more "out" with the left will send it on a flatter orbit. A couple of great examples are Neil Mackellow (high) and Peter Thain (flat). Both were highly successful champion casters with very different styles. I hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks Tommy. Could you just explain me one more thing. I know that technically pendulum cast consists of 1 outswing, 1 inswing and than powercast. But I noticed lot of casters doing outswing and inswing for multiple times. I can see Jeremy here in above flat arc video, he is doing it twice, he outswings, inswings than he repeats outswing one more time, inswing 2nd time and yet then he power casts. I was also watching Neil Mackellow video couple of months ago and what he does is just uncomprehanceble to me. He outswings than he inswings but he leads his sinker on some kind of butterfly trajectory that I can't understand. So, I guess pendulum is not always as simple as 1 outswing and 1 inswing?

Also, when I was learning pendulum cast last winter I accidentally used this 'Hatteras cast'. I was doing simplified version of pendulum on my own. And just now I've seen what I was doing back then, it was basically 'Hatteras'. But I discovered it on my own not even realising it is official cast....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ivan,

I have been lucky enough to travel overseas 3 times and cast in 5 tournaments in the UK and Belgium. I learned a lot while there, nothing more impactful than this. There is NOT one right way to perform the pendulum cast. There are fundamentals that should be applied to each but the cast itself is as personal as the individual performing it. High swing, flat arc or somewhere in between are all capable of big distance. 

The repeating inswing/outswing that you refer to is most likely the caster getting ready. Some will let the sinker swing back and forth a bit before beginning the "real" outswing as this can help them settle down and get the timing right. There is another version called the "roll" cast which is a different way to get the sinker in orbit. I became proficient at both the high swing and flat arc casts but have not worked to learn the "roll cast".

IMHO, casters rush to learn the pendulum cast. All casters seriously trying to improve would be well served to focus on the fundamentals before trying to control a swinging sinker. The groundcast IS the fundamental cast. After my first trip to the UK in 2006, I came home with a mission to perfect my groundcast. For almost 2 years I did not throw a pendulum cast, just worked on perfecting the groundcast. Before long the groundcast was flying just as far as the pendulum. A well executed groundcast will outperform even a pretty good pendulum cast.

Tommy


----------

